# I filmini hard di Giulia Sarti. Video. Le Iene.



## admin (13 Marzo 2019)

Sta rimbalzando ovunque in queste ore la notizia secondo la quale ci sarebbe in giro dei filmati hard dell'Onore del M5S Giulia Sarti, in atteggiamenti espliciti con i propri amanti.

Le Iene hanno sentito, riguardo la vicenda, l'ex collaboratore ed ex fidanzato dalla Sarti, Andrea Bogdan Tibusche, che già tempo aveva fatto sparire dal web foto hot della Sarti, rubate dalla sua mail personale.

Video QUI --) iene.mediaset.it/2019/news/sarti-rimborsopoli-m5s-scandalo-soldi-hard-filmini-casalino-grillo-conte_336534.shtml

*Filippo Roma de Le Iene:"Il video hard che circola in rete è un fake".*


----------



## MarcoG (13 Marzo 2019)

Un amico ieri mi ha mandato queste foto e video su whatsup, per mostrarmi dove siamo arrivati in italia. 
Ricordo che lei era presidente della commissione giustizia, oltre che parlamentare grillina. 

Sulla questione posso dire qualcosa. Le foto sono evidentemente le sue. I video assolutamente no, ma cambia poco. La verità è che non vedo dove sia lo scandalo se una persona maggiorenne, con il proprio ragazzo o per il proprio ragazzo, si fa riprendere nuda o giù di lì. Abbiamo ragazze che si spogliano in televisione anche quando guardiamo trasmissioni in prima serata, con seni che escono o naufraghi nudi. 

Questa situazione si esplica invece in una sfera privata e salvo il materiale non sia stato messo in rete da lei per avere notorietà, non mi sento di esprimere giudizi negativi e tanto meno di criticarla in genere. Anzi, buon per lei che ha avuto un rapporto libero con il suo partner. 

Aggiungo da ultimo che ovviamente non c'entra niente l'essere parlamentare grillina, è un caso, poteva essere di qualsiasi partito. Si è auto-sospesa per il problema del bilancio e la storia poco chiara fra Rocco del grande fratello (si, non riesco a chiamarlo per cognome e neanche a riconoscergli cariche pubbliche) e il suo compagno. Altre questioni del tutto irrilevanti per gli italiani in realtà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Un amico ieri mi ha mandato queste foto e video su whatsup, per mostrarmi dove siamo arrivati in italia.
> Ricordo che lei era presidente della commissione giustizia, oltre che parlamentare grillina.
> 
> Sulla questione posso dire qualcosa. Le foto sono evidentemente le sue. I video assolutamente no, ma cambia poco. La verità è che non vedo dove sia lo scandalo se una persona maggiorenne, con il proprio ragazzo o per il proprio ragazzo, si fa riprendere nuda o giù di lì. Abbiamo ragazze che si spogliano in televisione anche quando guardiamo trasmissioni in prima serata, con seni che escono o naufraghi nudi.
> ...



sulla morale ok ma se sei in politica puoi anche evitare...

tra l'altro è anche brutta


----------



## MarcoG (13 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sulla morale ok ma se sei in politica puoi anche evitare...
> 
> tra l'altro è anche brutta



Le foto erano di prima, ad occhio sono di almeno 5 anni fa.... ma non le ho guardate così attentamente... ahahahahaha


----------



## 7vinte (13 Marzo 2019)

Fare i ***** nella vita è cosa immorale e brutta. Ma qui non c'entra, le foto se le era per lei, non per renderle pubbliche. L'immorale è chi le ha pubblicate


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2019)

Le iene sono il peggior programma della Tv italiana. Non meritano neanche 1 minuti del mio tempo.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fare i ***** nella vita è cosa immorale e brutta. Ma qui non c'entra, le foto se le era per lei, non per renderle pubbliche. L'immorale è chi le ha pubblicate



Guarda, ora è chiaro che non ho visto tutti i presunti video suoi, ma se i video di cui parlano sono quelli che mi hanno mandato, posso dirti con assoluta certezza che non sono i suoi. Intanto perché si vede che non è lei, poi perché anche la voce è diversa.
Le foto c'è poco di cui avere dubbi, ma chi se ne frega alla fine.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta rimbalzando ovunque in queste ore la notizia secondo la quale ci sarebbe in giro dei filmati hard dell'Onore del M5S Giulia Sarti, in atteggiamenti espliciti con i propri amanti.
> 
> Le Iene hanno sentito, riguardo la vicenda, l'ex collaboratore ed ex fidanzato dalla Sarti, Andrea Bogdan Tibusche, che già tempo aveva fatto sparire dal web foto hot della Sarti, rubate dalla sua mail personale.
> 
> Video QUI --) iene.mediaset.it/2019/news/sarti-rimborsopoli-m5s-scandalo-soldi-hard-filmini-casalino-grillo-conte_336534.shtml



"L'altra informazione" delle iene

Ridatemi le orge di Spadolini, su cui almeno si costruiva vera satira, non questi servizieti per generare 5 minuti di _validissima _indignazione collettiva


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le iene sono il peggior programma della Tv italiana. Non meritano neanche 1 minuti del mio tempo.



Sono d'accordo, si nascondono dietro il loro "non guardiamo in faccia a nessuno" assolutamente falso ed ipocrita. Prodotto televisivo per rancorosi ammaestrati.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, si nascondono dietro il loro "non guardiamo in faccia a nessuno" assolutamente falso ed ipocrita. Prodotto televisivo per rancorosi ammaestrati.



Il problema è che magari qualcosa di buono la fanno anche ogni tanto, ma è chiaro che i video sono un taglia e incolla pretestuoso per giungere dove vogliono arrivare. Non esiste più il vero giornalismo, e non è solo un problema italiano.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Marzo 2019)

Ah.. quindi non è lei nei video? A me ne è arrivato...


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2019)

*Mantenete un linguaggio adatto a questa sezione, per cortesia.*


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta rimbalzando ovunque in queste ore la notizia secondo la quale ci sarebbe in giro dei filmati hard dell'Onore del M5S Giulia Sarti, in atteggiamenti espliciti con i propri amanti.
> 
> Le Iene hanno sentito, riguardo la vicenda, l'ex collaboratore ed ex fidanzato dalla Sarti, Andrea Bogdan Tibusche, che già tempo aveva fatto sparire dal web foto hot della Sarti, rubate dalla sua mail personale.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Marzo 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ah.. quindi non è lei nei video? A me ne è arrivato...



Via dai, vista l'ora si può parlare di questo.. ahahha
Il video che ho visto c'è una che parla in italiano, la voce non sembra la sua, la faccia si vede poco. Ho reminiscenze di un video analogo, sono abbastanza sicuro fosse lo stesso, mandato con un sotto-testo qualche anno fa. Un meme antico che comunque dimostrerebbe inequivocabilmente come non si tratta della stessa persona. Io sono convinto che non sia lei.


----------



## Miro (14 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Un amico ieri mi ha mandato queste foto e video su whatsup, per mostrarmi dove siamo arrivati in italia.
> Ricordo che lei era presidente della commissione giustizia, oltre che parlamentare grillina.
> 
> Sulla questione posso dire qualcosa. Le foto sono evidentemente le sue. I video assolutamente no, ma cambia poco. La verità è che non vedo dove sia lo scandalo se una persona maggiorenne, con il proprio ragazzo o per il proprio ragazzo, si fa riprendere nuda o giù di lì. Abbiamo ragazze che si spogliano in televisione anche quando guardiamo trasmissioni in prima serata, con seni che escono o naufraghi nudi.
> ...



Purtroppo, se entri in politica devi accettare il fatto che il confine tra la tua sfera pubblica e quella privata venga spazzato via ed ogni tuo atteggiamento passa sotto il microscopio dell'opinione pubblica, che spesso e volentieri grida allo scandalo in maniera molto ipocrita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Fare i ***** nella vita è cosa immorale e brutta*. Ma qui non c'entra, le foto se le era per lei, non per renderle pubbliche. L'immorale è chi le ha pubblicate



Secondo me invece chi fa ***** svolge una mansione socialmente utile e andrebbero perfino insigniti di medaglie al valore..
Sai quanti uomini grazie ai ***** sfogano istinti che se repressi potrebbero portare a violenza?
Sai quanti uomini non vanno a mignotte grazie al *****?
Sai quanti matrimoni stanno in piedi perché alla moglie che dice no sopperisce una seg4 in bagno?

E non pensiamo poi sia un mondo solo maschile...è pieno di donne che fanno uso dei ***** perché non trovano compagni..

Poi scusa, ma uno col suo corpo potrà fare quello che vuole?


----------



## MarcoG (14 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece chi fa ***** svolge una mansione socialmente utile e andrebbero perfino insigniti di medaglie al valore..
> Sai quanti uomini grazie ai ***** sfogano istinti che se repressi potrebbero portare a violenza?
> Sai quanti uomini non vanno a mignotte grazie al *****?
> Sai quanti matrimoni stanno in piedi perché alla moglie che dice no sopperisce una seg4 in bagno?
> ...



Sorvolando sull'ovvia esagerazione, in buona parte mi trovi concorde. Sono sempre stato per la totale libertà individuale. Sei libero di fare quello che vuoi fino a che non limiti la mia libertà. Ed è anche inutile fare false ipocrisie, le donnine, nel bene o nel male, prima o poi le guardiamo tutti nella vita.


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le iene sono il peggior programma della Tv italiana. Non meritano neanche 1 minuti del mio tempo.



Ma ti ricordi le Iene una volta? Era obiettivamente un bel programma. Parlo di oltre un decennio fa. Poi un bel giorno hanno deciso di fare inchieste serie, piene di ipocrisia. Sono caduti non in basso, di più...ormai fanno un servizio bello, divertente o interessante ogni morte di papa.


----------



## mabadi (14 Marzo 2019)

ma nel video si vede un tatuaggio sul braccio con delle scritte? Lei ha un tatuaggio sul braccio?


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece chi fa ***** svolge una mansione socialmente utile e andrebbero perfino insigniti di medaglie al valore..
> Sai quanti uomini grazie ai ***** sfogano istinti che se repressi potrebbero portare a violenza?
> Sai quanti uomini non vanno a mignotte grazie al *****?
> Sai quanti matrimoni stanno in piedi perché alla moglie che dice no sopperisce una seg4 in bagno?
> ...


Però sul piatto della bilancia va messo anche tutto l altro versante, ovvero chi dal ***** riceve un danno. E sono tantissime le persone e tanti i danni: psicologici, fisiologici, sociali e perfino neurologici. 

Se il marito non va a segno con la moglie, il ***** non è un sostituto equivalente, ma un magrissimo surrogato. E voglio precisare che non sono neanche lontanamente cattolico o altro. Di per sé non sarei contro il *****. È che semplicemente oltre un certo livello fa male. Infatti negli stati uniti (ma in realtà anche qui da noi) poi si tratta come una dipendenza (termine che spaventa poco) e, come tale, si tratta come altre dipendenze: con l astinenza assoluta


----------



## Zenos (14 Marzo 2019)

Ah quindi anche i 5s scop...?


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Guarda, ora è chiaro che non ho visto tutti i presunti video suoi, ma se i video di cui parlano sono quelli che mi hanno mandato, posso dirti con assoluta certezza che non sono i suoi. Intanto perché si vede che non è lei, poi perché anche la voce è diversa.
> Le foto c'è poco di cui avere dubbi, ma chi se ne frega alla fine.



NOn è lei al 100 x 100 perché la ragazza del video ha un tatuaggio sull'avambraccio che la Sarti non ha


----------

